
China forcefully harvests organs from detainees, tribunal concludes - wslh
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/china-forcefully-harvests-organs-detainees-tribunal-concludes-n1018646
======
michaelmrose
They are vivisecting political prisoners in concentration camps. If we can't
be bothered to spend our blood stopping them can we at least stop spending our
money supporting them.

It's time for a complete cessation of trade with this generations nazi party.

We were ashamed by how many corporations dealt with nazi Germany after the
rise of hitler but before the war.

Let us not be shamed again.

~~~
gedy
This type of deep injustice getting mostly ignored by the loudest activitist-
type people has made me realize most people would rather throw crap at their
local "enemies" and use wedge issues to score points. I mostly get blank looks
or shrugs when you bring up serious injustice from a global perspective, or
worse get accused of "distracting" from wherever they are worked up over.

~~~
Ghjklov
I'm not sure if Americans are up for starting another foreign conflict. If we
can't even fix the problems closest to us, why do we expect to do any better
for problems across the ocean? Yes China bad, but what can we do? Punish them
economically during a worldwide pandemic and push a nuclear power into a
corner?

~~~
gedy
Conflict is one thing, but isn't that the same type of things people said
about Nazi Germany in the 30s?

~~~
Ghjklov
In the end, America did join the fight and took part in defeating the Nazis.
But back then was a different time. I don't think Americans are too excited to
get into another conflict they'll yet again be blamed for any of the negative
effects to come out of it.

Are you American? Aren't you tired of playing hero? I'm tired of getting
involved and then becoming a target of hate and demoralization.

~~~
michaelmrose
I'm talking about nationwide pullback from all economic entanglement with
China starting with escalating tariffs designed to make trade with china
difficult and subsequently economically impossible followed by a ban on US
citizens doing business with China directly or by proxy.

I'm not talking about using trade as a lever to control them. I'm talking
about giving up on pretending that doing business with them is going to change
a totalitarian state into anything but a more economically successful
totalitarian state.

America should be able to take its dollars elsewhere without engaging in armed
conflict or "playing hero"

